# 2410 predator Swap pulley info need help snowing :(



## Kevin Tourneur (Nov 26, 2018)

Trying to Swap my old 2410 that had the 5.5hp techumse. i bought a Predator 212 in hopes it would be a easy swap. Just got my 3/4-7/8 sleeve in hoping that i could use the stock pulleys with no luck. Does anyone have a link to where they found 3/4 inch pulleys and what sizes i need for the drive and auger using stock belt sizing?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I got some at Tractor Supply for my 2410 retro-fit. Just measure the diameters of the pulleys needed and source at tractor supply, or Zoro.com, etc. Lots of places have pulleys.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

What size is your original shaft? I've gone with the original pulleys from 3/4 shaft Tecumsehs, and I've had good luck sleeving up the 3/4 shaft engines to 1" with the sleeve....I never saw a 7/8 sleeve ,but if it exists, why can't you use it?


----------



## Kevin Tourneur (Nov 26, 2018)

cranman said:


> What size is your original shaft? I've gone with the original pulleys from 3/4 shaft Tecumsehs, and I've had good luck sleeving up the 3/4 shaft engines to 1" with the sleeve....I never saw a 7/8 sleeve ,but if it exists, why can't you use it?


Original shaft size is 7/8ths the stock pullies are not aligning correctly and do not have set screws. Also the pullies have a key and barely engage the key way on the 3/4 shaft with the sleeve on there.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

PM sent


----------

